
Show HN: GoodCode – Free Front End Coding Challenges - moeminm
https://moeminm.github.io/goodcode
======
lifekaizen
Looks like exercises. What about doing this in some way that created code that
could be pushed?

~~~
moeminm
Lots of really great ideas in my head, but I am a designer still learning how
to code myself, so you can see where the problem is trying to implement this
haha

